# Valhalla potentiometer question



## Kroars (Mar 1, 2020)

I was wondering if I could get away with using either A25K or B25K potentiometers in place of the two C25K pots on the Valhalla.  As I’m sure you can guess I have both Linear and Audio taper in 25k, but no Reverse.....  put an order in with SB, just curious in the meantime how that would affect the effect?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 1, 2020)

C-taper spreads out the top end of rotation.  If you never set the pot above noon, you won't notice the difference between B & C taper.  You might get away with it for the PRESENCE pot, but not the DEEP pot.  You definitely don't want to sub A-taper for C-taper.  
Patience Grasshopper, patience.


----------



## Kroars (Mar 1, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> C-taper spreads out the top end of rotation.  If you never set the pot above noon, you won't notice the difference between B & C taper.  You might get away with it for the PRESENCE pot, but not the DEEP pot.  You definitely don't want to sub A-taper for C-taper.
> Patience Grasshopper, patience.



That’s what I needed to hear. Thanks...  I put an order in for a few (and a few other things) I suppose I’ll be patient and wait..


----------

